# Need Recomendations For South Florida As Well As Orlando



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We have to attend a wedding in Key West in June. Have a campsite there and 2 days at John Pennecamp State Park.
I need recommendations for campgrounds (state parks preferred) within about a half days drive North of Pennecamp which is on Key Largo so we can stop there on Friday and Saturday before going to Pennecamp. I also need recommendations for any campgrounds you liked near Orlando since we will be taking grandaughter to Universal Theme park for 3 days. also any near Everglades and Cape Canaveral. We dont normally go south in the summer but head north to escape the heat but this year we have no choice.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

wekiwa springs state park just north of Orland off I-4. We have stayed there 2 times and really like it. Haven't tried anything else down there yet.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks. I looked it up and it looks great. Found a place at Collier-seminole for 2 days on the first Friday and Monday on our way to the Keys. Got a reservation through reserve america because I know weekend sites are tough to find in state parks. Then we have Pennecamp SP for Sun and Monday then 8 days at Key West all reserved. When we know what day we are coming up to Orlando we will reserve at the place you recommended. How long a drive (as in time) is it to get from there to Universal? Do you happen to remember?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We're big fans of KOA's, I know that isn't a state park, but you might want to make an exception in this case.

After we left Key West we headed to Boca Raton and stayed at the KOA in Loxahatchee, Florida which is part of Lion Country Safari, the camping fees get you into the adjacent park, well worth the visit. There's nothing more thrilling than to wake up in the morning and listening to the lions roar!

We also stayed at the KOA at the Lake Whippoorwill KOA just outside of Orlando. It's on a lake and close to everything.

Here's the link to our south Florida odyssey.


----------



## sulvester10 (Feb 20, 2012)

rtavi said:


> Thanks. I looked it up and it looks great. Found a place at Collier-seminole for 2 days on the first Friday and Monday on our way to the Keys. Got a reservation through reserve america because I know weekend sites are tough to find in state parks. Then we have Pennecamp SP for Sun and Monday then 8 days at Key West all reserved. When we know what day we are coming up to Orlando we will reserve at the place you recommended. How long a drive (as in time) is it to get from there to Universal? Do you happen to remember?


About 40 min to an hour depending on traffic. We stayed there because my aunt lives north of Orlando.


----------

